# Cloud Mining



## Schwachkopf (Nov 3, 2017)

Is it any good? Do any of you recommend it to someone who pays monthly on electricity? Is it worth it?

I am not sure, since i'm not a crypto jew.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 3, 2017)

It's not worth it unless you're doing a speculation mine on a coin that just came out. You may as well just buy coins. One popular system out there is called NiceHash, which is a mining pool that offers miners software that switches coins based on demand, paying them out directly in BTC. On the other side they're selling this service as "cloud mining". Literally middle men.


----------



## neger psykolog (Nov 3, 2017)

Many cloud mining operations are complete scams. They claim to mine on your behalf but you never actually get to see any real technical information proving that actual mining is taking place. It's just a ponzie scheme pretty much, and they pay out people from time to time to make it seem legit.
Even if you were to get paid through an entire contract and the site never shut down/whatever you'd still be very, very unlikely to turn a profit.

Don't kid yourself. There's no easy way to make untold riches. You have to spend weeks/months reading/learning about stuff. There have been numerous scams before. There are still plenty of scams, and there will be more scams in the future. If you manage to get lucky you might make a small fortune, but actual mining takes time and patience to learn about.


----------

